

Tell HN: San Diego Hacker News Meetup Wiki - paulbaumgart
http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup

======
paulbaumgart
Thanks to jacoblyles for putting on our first event yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1070922>

If you're in the San Diego area, please join us for the next one!

------
noelchurchill
How do you join the mailing list? By joining the google group??

~~~
paulbaumgart
Yeah, sorry I wasn't clear about that; updated.
<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews/subscribe> is the link

